# Breast surgery



## Spicy

I would like to talk about breast surgery. Not necessarily about reconstructive (post cancer or injury). Elective surgery. In the realm of “My boobs are too saggy” “My boobs are too big” “My boobs are too small” etc. 

Ladies:

For those who would like to share.
1. Have you had a breast lift, implants or anything to surgically improve the looks of your breasts?

Would you care to share what you had done, and how it turned out? What reasons did you have for doing it? 

2. If you haven’t had any, and money wasn’t a deterrent, would you ever have breast improvement surgery? Why or why not?

Men:

What are your feelings on breast lift, or implants or both? Has your W or GF considered or done this? Would you want them to?

Basically, I’m open to hear any and all of the discussion on this.


----------



## Spicy

*Re: Breast surgeryl*

I’ll start. 

Having just hit mid 40s I have been thinking more about this than I ever thought I would. 

I long term breast fed two babies, and sag is setting in for sure. Fullness not nearly what it once was. I like to look my best, so I am intrigued by the process. I have friends that have had lifts, and they were really happy with the results. The ones I know that got implants also are happy, and they all went really conservative so I don’t think anyone who they haven’t told would know they had it done...these were moms that did it after they were sure they were done having kids. So mostly in their mid 30s..so it’s been a long time now. I didn’t do it then, mine didn’t seem as bad at that point. It’s been on my mind a lot lately. 

So I’m curious to hear from my TAM family on this.


----------



## Andy1001

*Re: Breast surgeryl*



Spicy said:


> I’ll start.
> 
> Having just hit mid 40s I have been thinking more about this than I ever thought I would.
> 
> I long term breast fed two babies, and sag is setting in for sure. Fullness not nearly what it once was. I like to look my best, so I am intrigued by the process. I have friends that have had lifts, and they were really happy with the results. The ones I know that got implants also are happy, and they all went really conservative so I don’t think anyone who they haven’t told would know they had it done...these were moms that did it after they were sure they were done having kids. So mostly in their mid 30s..so it’s been a long time now. I didn’t do it then, mine didn’t seem as bad at that point. It’s been on my mind a lot lately.
> 
> So I’m curious to hear from my TAM family on this.


I think we would need photos before an opinion can be offered. :nerd::grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

What does your hubby say? If he thinks they are good, I wouldn’t do it. No one but him would see them naked, and in clothes there are bras for everyone that can make them look good.


----------



## Lila

I had a breast lift with implants done 7 years ago. I have always been large breasted and was a perky D before getting pregnant with my son. My boobs ballooned up to a DDD after my pregnancy and never shrunk. They went from perky to very saggy. I elected to get a lift and the doctor convinced me to get implants to give them a shelf to stay on permanently. My post-surgery size is a large but perky D (yep I had that much extra stuff removed during the lift). 

The recovery was actually not that bad. I took a week off from work and was back at it within 10 days. I did not go back to the gym for about six months but my doctor cleared me at about the three-month mark. I will tell you that following a lift your boobs will look like franken boobs for about the first 2 months or so. It takes a while for them to drop and look normal again. The whole process from the time I had my surgery till they looked not fake was about a year. In fact they still had that fake boob look to them for the first 3 years.

I have zero regrets having elective surgery. My boobs look fantastic.


----------



## minimalME

I've not had any breast augmentation, and mine are still in very good shape at 52, so I'd see no reason to mess with them.

My stomach, however, was a mess after my first pregnancy, and I did have a tummy tuck 20 years ago after my fourth. If I could go back, I'd change a couple of things, but it was totally worth it, and I'd do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## ConanHub

Spicy said:


> I would like to talk about breast surgery. Not necessarily about reconstructive (post cancer or injury). Elective surgery. In the realm of “My boobs are too saggy” “My boobs are too big” “My boobs are too small” etc.
> 
> Ladies:
> 
> For those who would like to share.
> 1. Have you had a breast lift, implants or anything to surgically improve the looks of your breasts?
> 
> Would you care to share what you had done, and how it turned out? What reasons did you have for doing it?
> 
> 2. If you haven’t had any, and money wasn’t a deterrent, would you ever have breast improvement surgery? Why or why not?
> 
> Men:
> 
> What are your feelings on breast lift, or implants or both? Has your W or GF considered or done this? Would you want them to?
> 
> Basically, I’m open to hear any and all of the discussion on this.


Mrs. Conan had it done a few years ago. I didn't want her to. She had tiny breasts but she was in unreal physical condition and I loved her as is from the moment I met her. I caught her crying in the bathroom one day while she was looking in the mirror and holding a shirt in front of herself. She just didn't like how she looked and wanted to be able to wear different clothes.

I finally caved and she had them done. She is probably about the biggest C cup now and she looks great. We went to a highly recommended clinic with a great doctor.

I had some emotional problems because I was upset that she was having an unnecessary surgery and I was also put off by her body for a while. It wasn't the body I knew and I felt funny being with her for a while until I got use to it.

I think women who are having self imagine issues do to very small breasts or sagging or flattened breasts should probably look into it and I hope their husbands are supportive regardless of the decision made.

Mrs. Conan and I made the decision together and I think that is best.

Research all the options available and choose what's best for you.

I have no interest in anyone doing it but I'm not opposed to it either. I will admit that Mrs. Conan looks fantastic in tight shirts or nice dresses she use to avoid.


----------



## bobert

I don't like breast implants. I personally don't think it's worth the surgery, cost, risks, possible fake look, etc. My opinion on breast reduction is different, because sometimes that's a necessity.

My wife wants implants, nothing huge, probably a C. Her complaint is that her boobs are too small and "not even a handful/nothing to grab". She has always been self-conscious about it, but it didn't become a big issue until some stupid comments on my part about my boob preferences and previous partners. 

I would not encourage her or ask her to get her boobs done. I would support her through it if that was a decision she made for herself, but I'm not sure if I'd be happy about it. It would depend on the results and it would probably take some getting used to. At the end of the day it's her choice, but doing it for someone else is stupid and I would prefer small/no boobs over fake looking ones or health risks - but I'm a worrier with that kind of stuff. She's also tiny (5'2 and 105lbs) and large boobs wouldn't suit her. 

She also complains about a scar on her boob from an injury, and scars around one nipple from my son, who was a biter. So adding more scars seems silly and counter productive. I don't care about the scars, for the record, I just see boobs.


----------



## Faithful Wife

bobert said:


> My wife wants implants, nothing huge, probably a C. Her complaint is that her boobs are too small and "not even a handful/nothing to grab". She has always been self-conscious about it, but it didn't become a big issue until some stupid comments on my part about my boob preferences and previous partners.


:nono:


----------



## Elizabeth001

Twins were born in 2001 and I haven’t had any issues. One of the best decisions I’ve ever made. 

Sag comes whether you have them or not. I’d love to have a pocket revision but can’t afford it at this time. I still prefer what I have now to going back to near nothing. 

I suggest finding a support forum for surgery. Not sure you’ll get the input you’re looking for here. Back in the day, I went to implantinfo.com. Just checked...my before and after are still there all these years later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NextTimeAround

I had a breast lift alongside breast reconstrcution. 6 years on and the shape of the healthy breast is still good. For anyone who doesn' want to get bigger, just a big perkier I highly recommend.

I go to a barre class and every now and then I notice breasts that look unreasonably hard and immovable.


----------



## Cynthia

Faithful Wife said:


> :nono:


He knows he did wrong. Shaming him isn't going to help anyone.


----------



## Girl_power

I have tiny boobs and I’m thinking about getting implants. If we could all have it our way we would be natural, full, perky and our size preference ... but we aren’t are we! My opinion is that real is better. But fake boobs can be done really tastefully now, and a lot of them look better than their before pics.


----------



## Girl_power

Also I don’t know anyone that regrets getting it done.


----------



## Elizabeth001

NextTimeAround said:


> I had a breast lift alongside breast reconstrcution. 6 years on and the shape of the healthy breast is still good. For anyone who doesn' want to get bigger, just a big perkier I highly recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> I go to a barre class and every now and then I notice breasts that look unreasonably hard and immovable.




Yes...it isn’t for everyone, which is why research to understand the risks involved is so important. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

On one hand I don't like them. I feel like I wouldn't ever want my wife to get them. I love her body so much, I don't want her to change anything about herself.

On the other hand, I know how self esteem issues can mess up pretty much everything very quickly in your life if you allow them to. If this is a crippling issues, by all means I would want her to get it done. 

Part of it would be my own insecurities like maybe I haven't done enough to show her how much I love her body. I don't know, I usually find a way to blame myself.


----------



## BioFury

Breast size has never really had an effect on a woman's attractiveness for me, I like all sizes (provided we stay out of the DD+, watermelon huge categories). So I would never want a woman to have surgery simply to increase her size.

However, to reverse sag, I could understand the motivation. But, saggy breasts are still breasts, and breasts are yummy. So I doubt I would ever want a woman to have surgery on them. But I'm still young, so I haven't had to face this issue as yet.


----------



## uhtred

Just as a data point: years ago my wife had (mild) breast cancer that left her with a distorted breast. I made it clear that she was free to get surgery or not as she pleased, but that I continued to find her very attractive either way. 

I'm not personally a fan of breast enhancement surgery. Women are of course welcome to do it if they wish, but it does nothing for me aesthetically. I think a body is more than the sum if its parts: usually what people are born with makes (in my mind) a better overall picture, than trying to artificially enhance some particular part.


----------



## Elizabeth001

For me personally, it wasn’t about what men (or anyone for that matter) thought. When I decided to get them, it was for me 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ2

I had mine done 40 years ago!!! I actually am in wonderment of that 19 year old who asked for no
Approval or input from anyone- and back then it was not a popular procedure.

I did it because I had very small ones which made me shy away from certain clothes and made me self conscious at the beach. 

probably
I was very much akin to mrs Conan' thinking- just
Didn't want to spend time thinking about them.

I had conservative implants- a large C cup. I breast fed all
Three of my kids with no issues. 

After 40 years and 3 kids and weight fluctuations they have some sag now but I don't regret my decision for a minute! Put a bra on and they are still my best feature.

When I had them done I was with
A long term boyfriend who said I was fine the way I was- but it wasn't to please him. After I met my H I wondered how I was going to explain the scars - when I told him months into the relationship he said he figured I'd had something done- and never brought it up again-

He seems to still appreciate them 🙂


----------



## heartsbeating

Spicy said:


> 2. If you haven’t had any, and money wasn’t a deterrent, would you ever have breast improvement surgery? Why or why not?
> 
> Men:
> 
> What are your feelings on breast lift, or implants or both? Has your W or GF considered or done this? Would you want them to?
> 
> Basically, I’m open to hear any and all of the discussion on this.


My answer isn't meant to be a critique on anyone that feels the opposite of what I'm about to write.

I'm simply answering the question from my perspective within the bat-cave.

I know my husband wouldn't respect if I wanted to have cosmetic surgery, including the likes of botox or fillers etc. It's not something he would easily understand or accept. Remember, this is because he is married to me... sees me through his eyes as my husband combined with his world view. If I feel self-conscious about something, his take is either to (naturally) work on whatever it is that is bothering me, or get to a place of acceptance, perhaps along with putting my focus elsewhere rather than on the physical (such as within community etc). I wear makeup and get my hair dyed... although he's suggested that I could just embrace the 'wisdom hairs' coming through, but no, I like my hair without the wisdom at this stage! His stance would be not to buy into the marketing of beauty. Like many of us, I do feel a certain societal pressure about appearance at times, even if that's cloaked in feeling good for myself, but no doubt growing with him for nearly 25 years does influence my perceptions of, and for, myself. So I've never considered having anything done. Sometimes I complain about this or that (which he can't stand!) but I know that I wouldn't go the enhancement route in the way intended here.


----------



## heartsbeating

A few months ago, I was out with a group of women and appearance-wise, we have different priorities. They had botox, fake boobs, groomed to the nines. One was genuinely curious why I didn't have botox (for the emerging wrinkles on my forehead)... actually became a topic of conversation, which was kind of amusing to me. It wasn't why they _did_, but rather why I _didn't_. They were not my friends but I can understand how influences among peers can take shape, one way or the other. I also experienced their vulnerable, and fun side, and we all had a blast. My core group of friends typically don't have cosmetic enhancements, and wearing makeup is not an everyday occurrence, like it is for me. Another type of peer influences, no doubt.


----------



## Spicy

Faithful Wife said:


> What does your hubby say? If he thinks they are good, I wouldn’t do it. No one but him would see them naked, and in clothes there are bras for everyone that can make them look good.


He says he thinks everything looks good still, but to do whatever I want to do. 

I know I’ll never be 20 again. I just personally don’t like the sag. I imagine it will continue to get worse. I feel like it affects my sexuality a little bit already.


----------



## jlg07

Personally, I think some sag is fine/sexy. I really don't think having boobs tucked up under the chin, and pointing straight up when you lay down is all that appealing.

However, that being said, if it really bothers you, you think this would calm those issues, and you can afford the cost and recovery, then you have to do what is right for you (and of course your H).


----------



## Diana7

I wouldn't have any cosmetic surgery. My husband wouldn't like it either. His former wife had something done to the bags under her eyes and he didn't want her to and said they didn't look any different to him anyway. 

So many cosmetic operations go badly wrong, about 5%, and so many breast implants have to later be removed or are found to contain harmful elements that can cause serious problems. The NHS spends a fortune trying to sort out cosmetic operations and procedures that have gone very wrong. 

I think that the point one poster bought up is that we are all very much influenced by those we mix with, I honestly don't know any women who have had breast enlargements or any other cosmetic surgery. Even if I did I still wouldn't have anything myself as I am way past that age of wanting/needing to be like those around me. As for botox, why would anyone want to have poison injected into their faces? I just don't get it.
I do think that cosmetic surgery is a much bigger thing in the USA than here in the UK.

I would love it if we women could all be happy with the bodies we have and feel good about ourselves regardless. If we could stop comparing ourselves to others and being influenced by those in the media. Just think of all the money saved as well and what it could do.


----------



## CharlieParker

Spicy said:


> He says he thinks everything looks good still, but to do whatever I want to do.
> 
> I know I’ll never be 20 again. I just personally don’t like the sag. I imagine it will continue to get worse. I feel like it affects my sexuality a little bit already.


What does “it affects my sexuality” mean? Learn to use what you now have. Hint (if he’s anything like me), you need to be on all fours over him more. Droop can be hot. 

More seriously I have said it’s her call but we agreed barring serious medical issues (I mean back issues or walking) she’s not doing anything. Really, it’s all good to me. (FTR, DDD but never had children.)


----------



## Spicy

Diana7 said:


> I wouldn't have any cosmetic surgery. My husband wouldn't like it either. His former wife had something done to the bags under her eyes and he didn't want her to and said they didn't look any different to him anyway.
> 
> So many cosmetic operations go badly wrong, about 5%, and so many breast implants have to later be removed or are found to contain harmful elements that can cause serious problems. The NHS spends a fortune trying to sort out cosmetic operations and procedures that have gone very wrong.
> 
> I think that the point one poster bought up is that we are all very much influenced by those we mix with, I honestly don't know any women who have had breast enlargements or any other cosmetic surgery. Even if I did I still wouldn't have anything myself as I am way past that age of wanting/needing to be like those around me. As for botox, why would anyone want to have poison injected into their faces? I just don't get it.
> I do think that cosmetic surgery is a much bigger thing in the USA than here in the UK.
> 
> I would love it if we women could all be happy with the bodies we have and feel good about ourselves regardless. If we could stop comparing ourselves to others and being influenced by those in the media. Just think of all the money saved as well and what it could do.


I suppose it’s possible that I am being influenced by others, but I really don’t think that’s the case for me. In the bras and bikini tops I wear, I don’t think I look all gross or anything to anyone. What I see is only seen by H and me. Naked looks different than in a great bra. If I opted to do this, none of my friends or acquaintances would ever know, as it won’t be some big change. I would want to stay the same size, (D) but be lifted and full.

I dunno. When my hair looks crummy, I get it redone. I feel like this is not something I can improve with how I eat or exercise, or I would do it. It’s just something that happens with age. I can either accept it, or get it improved on. This would only benefit me and H...but that’s enough for me.


----------



## Spicy

CharlieParker said:


> What does “it affects my sexuality” mean? Learn to use what you now have. Hint (if he’s anything like me), you need to be on all fours over him more. Droop can be hot.
> 
> More seriously I have said it’s her call but we agreed barring serious medical issues (I mean back issues or walking) she’s not doing anything. Really, it’s all good to me. (FTR, DDD but never had children.)


Funny you should mention that, it’s that position that bugs me the most. They look so lousy (to me) from that view. I really see the sag. How much of the “fullness” is gone.

To answer your question...what I mean by that...I’m not an aggressor sexually anyway, but when I see how “the girls” are looking these days, it doesn’t make me more likely to put myself out there. I don’t even feel like I want him to reach over to fondle them because they are just so meh...I find myself covering them up like I never used to in bed.


----------



## uhtred

Botox always seemed terrifying to me: we are going to inject you with one of the most lethal substances known to reduce wrinkles.....




heartsbeating said:


> A few months ago, I was out with a group of women and appearance-wise, we have different priorities. They had botox, fake boobs, groomed to the nines. One was genuinely curious why I didn't have botox (for the emerging wrinkles on my forehead)... actually became a topic of conversation, which was kind of amusing to me. It wasn't why they _did_, but rather why I _didn't_. They were not my friends but I can understand how influences among peers can take shape, one way or the other. I also experienced their vulnerable, and fun side, and we all had a blast. My core group of friends typically don't have cosmetic enhancements, and wearing makeup is not an everyday occurrence, like it is for me. Another type of peer influences, no doubt.


----------



## BioFury

CharlieParker said:


> What does “it affects my sexuality” mean? Learn to use what you now have. Hint (if he’s anything like me), you need to be on all fours over him more. Droop can be hot.
> 
> More seriously I have said it’s her call but we agreed barring serious medical issues (I mean back issues or walking) she’s not doing anything. Really, it’s all good to me. (FTR, DDD but never had children.)


DDD? How many times have you been knocked unconscious? :wink2:



Spicy said:


> Funny you should mention that, it’s that position that bugs me the most. They look so lousy (to me) from that view. I really see the sag. How much of the “fullness” is gone.
> 
> To answer your question...what I mean by that...I’m not an aggressor sexually anyway, but when I see how “the girls” are looking these days, it doesn’t make me more likely to put myself out there. I don’t even feel like I want him to reach over to fondle them because they are just so meh...I find myself covering them up like I never used to in bed.


May I ask, do you cover them because you think your husband secretly finds them unappealing?


----------



## Diana7

Spicy said:


> Funny you should mention that, it’s that position that bugs me the most. They look so lousy (to me) from that view. I really see the sag. How much of the “fullness” is gone.
> 
> To answer your question...what I mean by that...I’m not an aggressor sexually anyway, but when I see how “the girls” are looking these days, it doesn’t make me more likely to put myself out there. I don’t even feel like I want him to reach over to fondle them because they are just so meh...I find myself covering them up like I never used to in bed.


Yes but that is your issue not your husbands, he said he loves you (and them) as you/they are.:smile2:
I do think we have to accept that we age and things happen. After all, all of our body will age and as we know many people just carry on getting one thing after another doing and where does it stop?


----------



## lucy999

Spicy said:


> I would like to talk about breast surgery. Not necessarily about reconstructive (post cancer or injury). Elective surgery. In the realm of “My boobs are too saggy” “My boobs are too big” “My boobs are too small” etc.
> 
> Ladies:
> 
> For those who would like to share.
> 1. Have you had a breast lift, implants or anything to surgically improve the looks of your breasts?
> 
> Would you care to share what you had done, and how it turned out? What reasons did you have for doing it?
> 
> 2. If you haven’t had any, and money wasn’t a deterrent, would you ever have breast improvement surgery? Why or why not?
> 
> Men:
> 
> What are your feelings on breast lift, or implants or both? Has your W or GF considered or done this? Would you want them to?
> 
> Basically, I’m open to hear any and all of the discussion on this.


Back in the 90s I had lost some weight. My breasts were still big, but saggy so I got a breast reduction. Insurance paid. I'd do it again today. Easy peasy. The only thing I had an issue with is the pain meds making things down south slow to move. That was an easy remedy. 

I loved my breasts sooo much! I was delighted to wear a B demi cup. So feminine and pretty. I used scar tape, but honestly I couldn't have cared less about the scars. For me (and only me) I equate big breasts with being fat. So this was a huge deal for me. 

I did my due diligence and found a great doctor that was board certified. I called the board of healing arts to see if any complaints were made against him. I also asked if he had a book of pictures of other patients' breast reductions. He did.

I really want a breast lift now but I know it wouldn't be covered under insurance. They're not bad, honestly. My nips still point out not down lol. But if I didn't live by a budget I'd book an appointment TODAY. I have zero regrets!


----------



## aquarius1

At 55 I would be interested in a breast lift, not implants. Thank you for this discussion! I am going to start making inquiries 
It’s a self love and care thing. Pride I guess


----------



## Oldtimer

Being a natural old guy, I love my wife’s breasts the way they are. Yes they are saggy, at our age “68” I still find them beautiful even, after she breastfed her 3 kids. When she was young, obviously, they were perky and much smaller, with children, age and some weight loss since we’ve been married they are much larger. 

I have been with women who have had augmentation and wasn’t impressed. I do see the need in some circumstances for surgeries, but again, personally, I don’t really think it’s my place to pressure anyone to go either way.

My wife and her breasts are still beautiful to me as they are, why try to improve perfection ( again, my opinion) when we are happy with the way things are.


----------



## minimalME

It's SO sweet to hear from the husbands who love their wives as they are!


----------



## CharlieParker

Spicy said:


> I don’t even feel like I want him to reach over to fondle them because they are just so meh...I find myself covering them up like I never used to in bed.


No! As I've said on other boob threads, my favorite kind of boobs are the kinds I can get my hands. 

I'm not trying to dissuade from a lift, just saying if he says he's good with them I'd believe him.


----------



## notmyjamie

I had a breast reduction last January. I was a size that most people don't realize exists. Let's just say that DDD has nothing on what I was back then. I had bad back issues...had spinal surgery in 2016 and my surgeon recommended the reduction to avoid further back problems and spinal surgeries. I had an excellent plastic surgeon and he brought me down to a D cup. I'm less than half the girl I used to be!!!

The surgery itself was a breeze and the recovery was also very easy. The pain was minimal. I had to stay overnight in the hospital just because of an increased risk for bleeding as I was SO large and also a redhead...we tend to bleed more. I am a greater risk now for infections as the surgery damages the lymph system and in fact I just had a very bad infection a few weeks ago. Other than that, things have been great. 

I will admit it has taken me up until very recently to actually recognize myself in the mirror. I'm just now, 10 months later, starting to get used to the idea that these are, in fact, my breasts. LOL I did not have to worry about what my husband would think of the surgery as he had no interest in my boobs anyway. He has not seen the results of my surgery. 

What I did worry about was how a new guy would respond to the scars. They were pretty purple in the beginning and because I was SO big they were very long. But, they've faded SO much in the last few months. Just a white line now, barely noticeable unless you know to look for them. I've read a lot of guys say they could care less about that as long as they can get their hands on them. I'm hoping that's true. 

They do a lift automatically with a reduction so at age 51, so I have the perkiest boobs of all my friends. They are all quite jealous. I can now go braless and things still point out, not down. The only issue is that the nipples are a lot more responsive to temp changes etc and that's more noticeable without a bra. Wearing a bathing suit is a whole new experience for me as in I can actually wear a normal one and show some cleavage as I no longer have a uniboob!!! The first day I wore one this summer I was very self conscious about it but new guy loved it and said I looked great.

So, would I do it again...in a heartbeat. My only regret is that I didn't do it years ago when I knew I was done having kids.


----------



## zookeeper

I can't get behind any unnecessary elective surgery. No matter how commonplace, things can and do go wrong. Staph infections alone are a serious concern.

Consider the risks before you make a decision.


----------



## EmeryB

After my youngest baby finished sucking the life outta my breasts, I actually cried at the boob-shells that were left! I wanted breast implants for years but stayed on the fence about it. They did perk back up over time - to a small C cup. But I did finally decide to get implants and I'm not gonna lie ---- my breasts are SPECTACULAR!!  I am so happy with them! Since I was already a C cup, I had a lot of breast tissue anyway, and the implants were placed behind my chest muscles, so they look VERY natural -- except perfect! No one would be able to tell by looking at them or even feeling of them that I have implants. I am a DD now but I'm tall and they are very proportionate to my body. I only missed work the day of my surgery and the day after. I would do it again in a heartbeat. None of my friends have implants. This was strictly something I wanted to do myself, put a lot of thought into it, and I absolutely do not regret it. 

Now excuse me while I go fondle them for a while ...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not

I’m a two timer. I had my first augmentation in 1999. Nursing my two oldest for almost two years each destroyed the cute perky A cups I had. My ex husband was gung ho about it. I had saline implanted that took me to a C cup.

My second surgery was back in April. The original implants were 20 years old and I wanted to replace them simply for the age factor. This time I went with silicone and because I’ve gained weight since 1999 the same size implant has taken me up to a D. I carry them well though at 5’8 with very broad shoulders. The guy I was seeing from May to August said he had no idea until I told him. He said he never would have guessed. Once he saw me nude he was even more surprised at how natural they look. I’m very happy with the results and would do it again without a second thought.


----------



## arbitrator

Faithful Wife said:


> What does your hubby say? If he thinks they are good, I wouldn’t do it. No one but him would see them naked, and in clothes there are bras for everyone that can make them look good.


*And @Spicy ~ if you do indeed opt for the surgery, please make good and sure that you have his total blessings on it! *


----------



## frusdil

minimalME said:


> It's SO sweet to hear from the husbands who love their wives as they are!


Isn't it just? So lovely to read


----------



## farsidejunky

Spicy:

This is not a post for or against enhancement, but rather to address how you feel. 

Is your husband not aging?

I bet if you ask him, there are things he sees about himself as he ages that you don't notice. Hair thinning here...skin sagging there...'laugh lines' becoming more of 'always lines'...etc.

Yet you don't notice them. We are always are own worst critics.

As hard as it is, try to see yourself through your husband's eyes, because I bet he still finds you very sexy...not only for how you look (which can be enhanced), but who you are (which is likely impossible to replace to him).

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky

arbitrator said:


> *And @Spicy ~ if you do indeed opt for the surgery, please make good and sure that you have his total blessings on it! *


And pics...or it didn't happen.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

frusdil said:


> Isn't it just? So lovely to read


I agree. and I am fortunate to know many men like that. I think its sad that so many wives don't like or accept themselves as they are.:frown2:


----------



## Diana7

minimalME said:


> It's SO sweet to hear from the husbands who love their wives as they are!


I agree. and I am fortunate to know many men like that. I just think its sad that so many wives don't like or accept themselves as they are.:frown2:


----------



## minimalME

That's a tough one.

My first pregnancy stretched my skin out in an extreme way, and no amount of diet and/or exercise was going to help.

To me, it was a deformity. The rest of my body was now different from my stomach. 

It was a long time ago, so I don't remember the exact measurement, but they took off around 5lbs.

Have you ever watched Dr. Pimple Popper? Most of what she deals with is benign and cosmetic, but it matters to the people living with growths on their bodies.

In my opinion, it's (cosmetic surgery) only a problem if one becomes obsessed and the corrections never end. 

For most of us, we have the surgery, and then we don't think about it anymore, because we feel normal again. 




Diana7 said:


> I agree. and I am fortunate to know many men like that. I just think its sad that so many wives don't like or accept themselves as they are.:frown2:


----------



## Girl_power

I can’t have sex with my shirt off because I hate my boobs so much. The problem is I hate fake boobs too... so I don’t know if I will ever feel comfortable.


----------



## Red Sonja

BioFury said:


> DDD? How many times have you been knocked unconscious? :wink2:




Bra cup sizes are relative to the band size they are paired with … for example a 34DDD bra has the same cup volume as a 38D, therefore a DD+ cup size is not necessarily “huge” because it depends on the size of the chest the breasts are attached to.

I am a 5’9.5” tall athletic-build women who wears a 36DDD bra; my breasts are not visually “huge”.


----------



## CharlieParker

Girl_power said:


> I can’t have sex with my shirt off because I hate my boobs so much. The problem is I hate fake boobs too... so I don’t know if I will ever feel comfortable.


This makes me sad, on several levels. Even without ever having seen your boobs I can assure you they are magnificent and beautiful.


----------



## BioFury

Red Sonja said:


> Bra cup sizes are relative to the band size they are paired with … for example a 34DDD bra has the same cup volume as a 38D, therefore a DD+ cup size is not necessarily “huge” because it depends on the size of the chest the breasts are attached to.
> 
> I am a 5’9.5” tall athletic-build women who wears a 36DDD bra; my breasts are not visually “huge”.


Huh, I did not know that. Thank you for educating me :grin2:

I don't get how that works though. Unless it's meant to be intentionally confusing. If a woman with a 34 inch rib cage, and a woman with a 38 inch rib cage, both have breasts that are identical in size. What logical reason would there be for designing the bra sizing system, with two different cup sizes for each respective woman?

I suppose women with larger rib cages would naturally have slightly wider breasts, than those with smaller rib cages. Is that why?


----------



## Red Sonja

BioFury said:


> Huh, I did not know that. Thank you for educating me :grin2:
> 
> I don't get how that works though. Unless it's meant to be intentionally confusing. If a woman with a 34 inch rib cage, and a woman with a 38 inch rib cage, both have breasts that are identical in size. *What logical reason would there be for designing the bra sizing system, with two different cup sizes for each respective woman?*
> 
> I suppose women with larger rib cages would naturally have slightly wider breasts, than those with smaller rib cages. Is that why?


No clue, my guess is black-magic-****ery ... just be glad you don't have to find bras that fit correctly; it ain't fun.


----------



## BioFury

Red Sonja said:


> No clue, my guess is black-magic-****ery ... just be glad you don't have to find bras that fit correctly; it ain't fun.


Au contraire, sounds like heaps of fun. I volunteer as tribute for those in need of assistance >


----------



## AandM

Lila said:


> I had a breast lift with implants done 7 years ago. I have always been large breasted and was a perky D before getting pregnant with my son. My boobs ballooned up to a DDD after my pregnancy and never shrunk. They went from perky to very saggy. I elected to get a lift and the doctor convinced me to get implants to give them a shelf to stay on permanently. My post-surgery size is a large but perky D (yep I had that much extra stuff removed during the lift).
> 
> The recovery was actually not that bad. I took a week off from work and was back at it within 10 days. I did not go back to the gym for about six months but my doctor cleared me at about the three-month mark. I will tell you that following a lift your boobs will look like franken boobs for about the first 2 months or so. It takes a while for them to drop and look normal again. The whole process from the time I had my surgery till they looked not fake was about a year. In fact they still had that fake boob look to them for the first 3 years.
> 
> I have zero regrets having elective surgery. My boobs look fantastic.


How sensitive are your nipples? Are they still erogenous? After a few orgasms, my wife becomes orgasmic everywhere. Especially her nipples, earlobes, back of her neck, and back of her knees. I'd imagine that after a tit biggening, she'd lose some feeling in that area.


----------



## Elizabeth001

AandM said:


> How sensitive are your nipples? Are they still erogenous? After a few orgasms, my wife becomes orgasmic everywhere. Especially her nipples, earlobes, back of her neck, and back of her knees. I'd imagine that after a tit biggening, she'd lose some feeling in that area.




My nipple sensitivity increased.

Edited to add that I did have some patchy numbness for about 6 months post op, but all turned back to normal, perhaps enhanced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfort

Women with smaller breasts can have them enlarged. Women with larger breasts can have them reduced. Men with penises that are too small or too large have to get over it. I'd say, if you have a solution to a problem, use it. One of the admins in our office had implants 10 or so years ago. She looks fantastic.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Sfort said:


> Women with smaller breasts can have them enlarged. Women with larger breasts can have them reduced. Men with penises that are too small or too large have to get over it. I'd say, if you have a solution to a problem, use it. One of the admins in our office had implants 10 or so years ago. She looks fantastic.




Great post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...-surgery-i-wasnt-naturally-pretty/2196407001/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie

Elizabeth001 said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...-surgery-i-wasnt-naturally-pretty/2196407001/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL...Are they real? “They’re real expensive!” 

When I returned to work after my reduction my friend/coworker copped a feel and announced “they feel real!!” To which I replied “because they are real!!” 

:grin2:


----------



## Elizabeth001

I always hesitate to respond on these threads because of the people who post stuff like “oh...be more appreciative of what you have”....”oh...your husband loves you for who you are” ...”oh...fake boobs gross me out” ...”omg...those things are full of medical issues”. The list goes on. 

These people don’t know YOU. Most of these people are ignorant of the process. Most of these people weren’t born with an irregular body and have no idea what it’s like to live in one, shop for clothing with one, or feel comfortable buck naked with one. Also...poop on the people who say it’s about a societal norm. I don’t care what’s popular and I never have. 

I’m not even going to explain the multiple reasons why I had mine done. Suffice to say they were enough for me to take a chance and spend the money & take the risk. Other than the few weeks of after surgery pain, I have never regretted my decision. 

This isn’t about what friends/husbands/family thinks or likes. It is about an individual person and what matters to THEM. 

Whew...rant over 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

Elizabeth001 said:


> I always hesitate to respond on these threads because of the people who post stuff like “oh...be more appreciative of what you have”....”oh...your husband loves you for who you are” ...”oh...fake boobs gross me out” ...”omg...those things are full of medical issues”. The list goes on.
> 
> These people don’t know YOU. Most of these people are ignorant of the process. Most of these people weren’t born with an irregular body and have no idea what it’s like to live in one, shop for clothing with one, or feel comfortable buck naked with one. Also...poop on the people who say it’s about a societal norm. I don’t care what’s popular and I never have.
> 
> I’m not even going to explain the multiple reasons why I had mine done. Suffice to say they were enough for me to take a chance and spend the money & take the risk. Other than the few weeks of after surgery pain, I have never regretted my decision.
> 
> This isn’t about what friends/husbands/family thinks or likes. It is about an individual person and what matters to THEM.
> 
> Whew...rant over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think any view is wrong and I agree with you on this. It is an individual decision.

Mrs. C wouldn't have gone against me on it but it was for her and not something I wanted. It was a good investment in my opinion because of her confidence boost and being able to buy some of the clothes she wanted to.


----------



## BioFury

Elizabeth001 said:


> I always hesitate to respond on these threads because of the people who post stuff like “oh...be more appreciative of what you have”....”oh...your husband loves you for who you are” ...”oh...fake boobs gross me out” ...”omg...those things are full of medical issues”. The list goes on.
> 
> These people don’t know YOU. Most of these people are ignorant of the process. Most of these people weren’t born with an irregular body, and have no idea what it’s like to live in one, shop for clothing with one, or feel comfortable buck naked with one. Also...poop on the people who say it’s about a societal norm. I don’t care what’s popular and I never have.
> 
> I’m not even going to explain the multiple reasons why I had mine done. Suffice to say they were enough for me to take a chance and spend the money & take the risk. Other than the few weeks of after surgery pain, I have never regretted my decision.
> 
> This isn’t about what friends/husbands/family thinks or likes. It is about an individual person and what matters to THEM.
> 
> Whew...rant over


Finding clothes that you can wear, feeling comfortable naked, and going about your every day life, are perfectly doable with small, irregular, or saggy breasts. All of those things only become challenging when you introduce the perceptions of other people - how they perceive your outfit, what they think of your naked body, what the people you encounter think of how you look.

So I disagree, that it's not about what's popular. Women do it so that they look better to others, and looking better to others, is what makes them feel better about themselves. And there's nothing wrong with that. Men do it too - we conform to what other people, particularly women, find attractive. Because we all want to be attractive and desirable.


----------



## Elizabeth001

ConanHub said:


> I don't think any view is wrong and I agree with you on this. It is an individual decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C wouldn't have gone against me on it but it was for her and not something I wanted. It was a good investment in my opinion because of her confidence boost and being able to buy some of the clothes she wanted to.




Hell yes brother. ^5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

BioFury said:


> Finding clothes that you can wear, feeling comfortable naked, and going about your every day life, are perfectly doable with small, irregular, or saggy breasts. All of those things only become challenging when you introduce the perceptions of other people - how they perceive your outfit, what they think of your naked body, what the people you encounter think of how you look.
> 
> So I disagree, that it's not about what's popular. Women do it so that they look better to others, and looking better to others, is what makes them feel better about themselves. And there's nothing wrong with that. Men do it too - we conform to what other people, particularly women, find attractive. Because we all want to be attractive and desirable.




Thank you for the perfect example of EXACTLY what my post pointed to. 

You have a lot of living to do, young buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioFury

Elizabeth001 said:


> Thank you for the perfect example of EXACTLY what my post pointed to.
> 
> You have a lot of living to do, young buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. But being young, doesn't make me wrong.

Example: If there was a girl living in isolation in the Amazon jungle, would she care if her breasts filled out the dress an aid plane air-dropped to her? Would she care if one of her breasts was half the size of the other? If her breasts were saggy? Of course not. Society is the one who tells women "Your breasts need to fill out the material, or not be saggy, or be symmetrical, in order for you to look good and be attractive".

Once again, I'm not casting judgement, or saying you were wrong for getting your breasts done. They're yours, and I'm happy you're pleased with your choice, and the results. I'm just being real about the motivations that drive women to make these choices. But if my logic is faulty, I'll gladly hear sense if someone will reason it out for me.


----------



## Elizabeth001

BioFury said:


> Very true. But being young, doesn't make me wrong.
> 
> Example: If there was a girl living in isolation in the Amazon jungle, would she care if her breasts filled out the dress an aid plane air-dropped to her? Would she care if one of her breasts was half the size of the other? If her breasts were saggy? Of course not. Society is the one who tells women "Your breasts need to fill out the material, or not be saggy, or be symmetrical, in order for you to look good and be attractive".
> 
> Once again, I'm not casting judgement, or saying you were wrong for getting your breasts done. They're yours, and I'm happy your pleased with your choice, and the results. I'm just being real about the motivations that drive women to make these choices. But if my logic is faulty, I'll gladly hear sense if someone will reason it out for me.




Dude...are you seriously asking me to lay my shat out on the line for you to judge me on my why?

My why isn’t your or anyone else’s business. I can promise you that it isn’t what you’re thinking. 

I remember thinking I knew the whole world and all the whys. I’m grown now and realize that we keep learning until the day we die. 

You’ll better yourself in the long run if you figure this out. We are all children. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie

It’s shocking to me how many people have something to say about what a woman does to her own body. The number of men who gave me **** about my surgery was amazing. These were men who never had a snowball’s chance in hell of getting their hands on them. :surprise:

To sum up: As long as you’re happy with your choice and the outcome, it’s all good. Tell everyone else to go screw.


----------



## BioFury

Elizabeth001 said:


> Dude...are you seriously asking me to lay my shat out on the line for you to judge me on my why?
> 
> My why isn’t your or anyone else’s business. I can promise you that it isn’t what you’re thinking.
> 
> I remember thinking I knew the whole world and all the whys. I’m grown now and realize that we keep learning until the day we die.
> 
> You’ll better yourself in the long run if you figure this out. We are all children.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You said I was wrong - I disagreed, but said I would listen if you would explain. You certainly don't have to :smile2: But it's hard for young bucks to learn, if those who think they're misguided won't explain why.


----------



## BioFury

notmyjamie said:


> It’s shocking to me how many people have something to say st what a woman does to her own body. The number of men who gave me **** about my surgery was amazing. These were men who never had a snowball’s chance in hell of getting their hands on them. :surprise:
> 
> To sum up: As long as you’re happy with your choice and the outcome, it’s all good. Tell everyone else to go screw.


Are you talking about me?

I thought I was pretty clear that I wasn't casting judgment on anyone, or telling Elizabeth breast surgery is from the devil. Merely pointing out that augmentation surgery is meant to reflect society's standard of beauty, which women (and men) seek to conform to.


----------



## Elizabeth001

BioFury said:


> Very true. But being young, doesn't make me wrong.
> 
> Example: If there was a girl living in isolation in the Amazon jungle, would she care if her breasts filled out the dress an aid plane air-dropped to her? Would she care if one of her breasts was half the size of the other? If her breasts were saggy? Of course not. Society is the one who tells women "Your breasts need to fill out the material, or not be saggy, or be symmetrical, in order for you to look good and be attractive".
> 
> Once again, I'm not casting judgement, or saying you were wrong for getting your breasts done. They're yours, and I'm happy you're pleased with your choice, and the results. I'm just being real about the motivations that drive women to make these choices. But if my logic is faulty, I'll gladly hear sense if someone will reason it out for me.




And since you are religious, let me share what a church leader shared with me one time:

I asked if a child was born on an island that had no idea of Jesus or being baptized, would they go to hell? He said yes. 

That was shortly before I became agnostic. 

If that same woman had any options of making her breasts look better (in her or her cultures opinion) for male partners, would she do it? Let’s look at nipple piercings from any National Geographic. 

Why does anyone do what they do?

I repeat: We have ONE trip through this life. Don’t be a sheep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

BioFury said:


> Are you talking about me?
> 
> I thought I was pretty clear that I wasn't casting judgment on anyone, or telling Elizabeth breast surgery is from the devil. Merely pointing out that augmentation surgery is meant to reflect society's standard of beauty, which women (and men) seek to conform to.




You are wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AandM

notmyjamie said:


> LOL...Are they real? “They’re real expensive!”
> 
> When I returned to work after my reduction my friend/coworker copped a feel and announced “they feel real!!” To which I replied “because they are real!!”
> 
> :grin2:


Probably already answered, but the correct response is, "I really paid for 'em."

Also, was that co-worker female? If so, feel free to not withhold any details.


----------



## Lila

AandM said:


> How sensitive are your nipples? Are they still erogenous? After a few orgasms, my wife becomes orgasmic everywhere. Especially her nipples, earlobes, back of her neck, and back of her knees. I'd imagine that after a tit biggening, she'd lose some feeling in that area.


Now, 7 years later, everything is great. I did lose about 50% of my sensitivity initially but it was combined with some hypersensitivity. It all slowly came back and by slow I mean about 5-6 years.


----------



## notmyjamie

AandM said:


> Probably already answered, but the correct response is, "I really paid for 'em."
> 
> Also, was that co-worker female? If so, feel free to not withhold any details.


LOL...that’s the beautiful thing...my insurance paid for them...and I have really good insurance...so I paid not one red cent!!! 

Well...she reached out slowly and tentatively...um..never mind. >


----------



## BioFury

Elizabeth001 said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's completely unhelpful, but ok.


----------



## notmyjamie

BioFury said:


> Are you talking about me?
> 
> I thought I was pretty clear that I wasn't casting judgment on anyone, or telling Elizabeth breast surgery is from the devil. Merely pointing out that augmentation surgery is meant to reflect society's standard of beauty, which women (and men) seek to conform to.


No, sorry...wasn’t talking about you at all!! I just meant no matter what a woman does people feel they have the right to tell her she shouldn’t do it so she should just ignore it. 

I completely understand your comments were about something different.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Elizabeth001

BioFury said:


> That's completely unhelpful, but ok.




Wrong= unhelpful, uninformed, judgmental


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

notmyjamie said:


> No, sorry...wasn’t talking about you at all!! I just meant no matter what a woman does people feel they have the right to tell her she shouldn’t do it so she should just ignore it.



Amen



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Spicy said:


> I would like to talk about breast surgery. Not necessarily about reconstructive (post cancer or injury). Elective surgery. In the realm of “My boobs are too saggy” “My boobs are too big” “My boobs are too small” etc.
> 
> Basically, I’m open to hear any and all of the discussion on this.


Spicy, I totally understand feeling sexually insecure cuz of your chesticles. I’ve always hated my poor lil puppers and have been insecure about them like forever. Having them judged (even by damned strangers!) and knowing my fella doesn’t like my lil ladies (no thanks for the mammaries!) hasn’t helped. At all.

Early in my marriage I seriously considered getting implants cuz he likes big tits and he cannot lie! It’s pretty much a sexual fetish type thing with him and he likes ‘em B-I-G. His fave tittays are like J, K, Z (???), I don’t know, HUGE. And I max out at a small B on a good water retention day…but realistically more like a full A cup with delusions of B grandeur. 

But after lots of reflection (and resentment haha) I decided you know what, **** it. These are MY fun bags and I enjoy how they feel, how sensitive they are (just like me lol), so I’m not gonna double stuff my dirty pillows or alter my meatsuit to try to make him want me. 

And I have zero issues with people getting elective surgery to make themselves feel better or boost confidence (barring body dysmorphia issues). It's your body, baby, you do you, boo. Ain't no shame in your game, mama, just make sure you hold your head high and love yourself even if others don't.

For me now I just try to appreciate my lil milk duds for what they are and focus on trying to love them “as is”, even tho they’re imperfect, kinda weird, and not ideal (just like me!) They’re fairly symmetrical but definitely not identical twins, more like fraternal twins who look a lot alike. My left little gal is the good twin, she’s perky, happy, gets all A’s, and is the pretty one. My right boob is the evil twin…she’s my party tit and kinda out of control and wonky, sullen, and a little droopy. 

They still pass the “pencil test” but they’ve definitely felt gravity’s pull and aren’t as high and unmighty as they used to be. But they're my A-Team and have been good to me, so I'm doing my best to return the favor.

Anyway, @Spicy, I support you in whatever you decide to do; I wish you health and confidence either way. 

Have to say too, no matter what path you take your breasts will be awesome. Real ones, "fake" ones, XXL, XL, L, medium, small, ****-eyed lazy boob, high and tight, low and tie 'em in a bow, fraternal/identical twins, whatevs...boobies are beautiful and I'm a big fan.


----------



## AandM

notmyjamie said:


> LOL...that’s the beautiful thing...my insurance paid for them...and I have really good insurance...so I paid not one red cent!!!
> 
> Well...she reached out slowly and tentatively...um..never mind. >


"I Can't stand it! I know PPO planned it,
I gotta set this straight, this is Silicone-Gate...
Yo-yo-yo this is decolletage!"


----------



## Elizabeth001

Curse of Millhaven said:


> Spicy, I totally understand feeling sexually insecure cuz of your chesticles. I’ve always hated my poor lil puppers and have been insecure about them like forever. Having them judged (even by damned strangers!) and knowing my fella doesn’t like my lil ladies (no thanks for the mammaries!) hasn’t helped. At all.
> 
> 
> 
> Early in my marriage I seriously considered getting implants cuz he likes big tits and he cannot lie! It’s pretty much a sexual fetish type thing with him and he likes ‘em B-I-G. His fave tittays are like J, K, Z (???), I don’t know, HUGE. And I max out at a small B on a good water retention day…but realistically more like a full A cup with delusions of B grandeur.
> 
> 
> 
> But after lots of reflection (and resentment haha) I decided you know what, **** it. These are MY fun bags and I enjoy how they feel, how sensitive they are (just like me lol), so I’m not gonna double stuff my dirty pillows or alter my meatsuit to try to make him want me.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have zero issues with people getting elective surgery to make themselves feel better or boost confidence (barring body dysmorphia issues). It's your body, baby, you do you, boo. Ain't no shame in your game, mama, just make sure you hold your head high and love yourself even if others don't.
> 
> 
> 
> For me now I just try to appreciate my lil milk duds for what they are and focus on trying to love them “as is”, even tho they’re imperfect, kinda weird, and not ideal (just like me!) They’re fairly symmetrical but definitely not identical twins, more like fraternal twins who look a lot alike. My left little gal is the good twin, she’s perky, happy, gets all A’s, and is the pretty one. My right boob is the evil twin…she’s my party tit and kinda out of control and wonky, sullen, and a little droopy.
> 
> 
> 
> They still pass the “pencil test” but they’ve definitely felt gravity’s pull and aren’t as high and unmighty as they used to be. But they're my A-Team and have been good to me, so I'm doing my best to return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, @Spicy, I support you in whatever you decide to do; I wish you health and confidence either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say too, no matter what path you take your breasts will be awesome. Real ones, "fake" ones, XXL, XL, L, medium, small, ****-eyed lazy boob, high and tight, low and tie 'em in a bow, fraternal/identical twins, whatevs...boobies are beautiful and I'm a big fan.




Great post, as always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie

AandM said:


> "I Can't stand it! I know PPO planned it,
> I gotta set this straight, this is Silicone-Gate...
> Yo-yo-yo this is decolletage!"


No silicone here though...they’re all mine, just less of them.


----------



## AandM

notmyjamie said:


> No silicone here though...they’re all mine, just less of them.


Look, I get it - you're not a Breastie Boys fan; still stop knockn' my mad libs.


----------



## jlg07

"It’s pretty much a sexual fetish type thing with him and he likes ‘em B-I-G. His fave tittays are like J, K, Z (???), I don’t know, HUGE."

Umm UGH -- how in God's earth can a woman walk upright like that? I CANNOT imagine it is a)comfortable, b) practical or c)healthy for her.
JMO of course, but wow..... (in case you haven't guessed, not a fan of that big...)
C_O_M, glad you didn't give in to that for sure! You have the right attitude IMO.!


----------



## Not

I don’t care what anyone thinks. I love boobies. They’re magnificent and beautiful. Like works of art. I got to choose how mine look and I’m so happy I had that option! I also have tattoos, oh the horror lol! When I see someone say something to the effect that it must’ve been done out of insecurity or to fit some kind of mold I have to laugh because that kind of comment always comes from the type who think they know what’s best for everybody and their grandmother. Those types are always the nosy ones who feel they need to set everybody else straight on how things really are. *flashes magnificent boobs and walks away*


----------



## notmyjamie

AandM said:


> Look, I get it - you're not a Breastie Boys fan; still stop knockn' my mad libs.


Nope...not a Beastie boys fan at all...sorry!!!! That went right over my head. LOL


----------



## Diana7

Elizabeth001 said:


> And since you are religious, let me share what a church leader shared with me one time:
> 
> I asked if a child was born on an island that had no idea of Jesus or being baptized, would they go to hell? He said yes.
> 
> That was shortly before I became agnostic.
> 
> If that same woman had any options of making her breasts look better (in her or her cultures opinion) for male partners, would she do it? Let’s look at nipple piercings from any National Geographic.
> 
> Why does anyone do what they do?
> 
> I repeat: We have ONE trip through this life. Don’t be a sheep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firstly that church leader was wrong, those who haven't heard will be judged on their lives. Besides that we know that everyone will have the chance to know Him eventually. 
Secondly, I hate being a sheep and refuse to, which is why I go against what society says is important, which is one of the many reason why I would never get cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Diana7

Elizabeth001 said:


> I always hesitate to respond on these threads because of the people who post stuff like “oh...be more appreciative of what you have”....”oh...your husband loves you for who you are” ...”oh...fake boobs gross me out” ...”omg...those things are full of medical issues”. The list goes on.
> 
> These people don’t know YOU. Most of these people are ignorant of the process. Most of these people weren’t born with an irregular body and have no idea what it’s like to live in one, shop for clothing with one, or feel comfortable buck naked with one. Also...poop on the people who say it’s about a societal norm. I don’t care what’s popular and I never have.
> 
> I’m not even going to explain the multiple reasons why I had mine done. Suffice to say they were enough for me to take a chance and spend the money & take the risk. Other than the few weeks of after surgery pain, I have never regretted my decision.
> 
> This isn’t about what friends/husbands/family thinks or likes. It is about an individual person and what matters to THEM.
> 
> Whew...rant over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, we are well aware of what happens in the process. The facts are that 5% of cosmetic surgeries go very wrong, many women here have had to have their implants removed because of what was in them, and others have gone on to have cancer due to the implants. You may be lucky, I hope so.
Also we are all influenced daily by what we see hear and notice. The media, the rich and famous, adverts, what men find attractive, we are all influenced by what we are 'supposed' to look like, what sexy is, and how we can achieve that. 
People may claim that they are not influenced by that, but we all are, some more so than others. We are also influenced by those around us, if we know people who have had these ops, or if we live somewhere where its more or less the norm to have botox or other cosmetic treatment/ops, then we may well do the same. Its not easy to be different and go against what society says is good and beneficial. 

As I see it though, what society says is good and beneficial is the total opposite of what IS actually good and beneficial.
To have a husband who loves us the way we are, to like and accept ourselves the way we are, not be influenced by the rich and famous and what people in the media do or say, not to go along with the cosmetic surgery ads or programmes, what those we know say or have had done, not to feel we need to look a certain way to be sexy, is SO important.
These are first world issues. Honestly, if I had that sort of money to waste,I would give it to those charities who correct hair lips and cleft palates in small children in third world countries. It changes their lives. They are outcasts without that surgery.

https://my.smiletrain.org.uk/donati...81&gclid=CPOfp6Pcm-UCFRBNGwod8MYE6w&gclsrc=ds


----------



## ConanHub

Elizabeth001 said:


> And since you are religious, let me share what a church leader shared with me one time:
> 
> I asked if a child was born on an island that had no idea of Jesus or being baptized, would they go to hell? He said yes.
> 
> That was shortly before I became agnostic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not wanting to TJ but that church leader didn't know what the hell he was talking about.


----------



## uhtred

People are completely free to do what they wish with their own bodies. I just hope that they understand the risks involved in the surgery. (My wife decided not to have a breast badly distorted by cancer surgery reconstructed because of the surgery risks).


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

jlg07 said:


> "It’s pretty much a sexual fetish type thing with him and he likes ‘em B-I-G. His fave tittays are like J, K, Z (???), I don’t know, HUGE."
> 
> Umm UGH -- how in God's earth can a woman walk upright like that? I CANNOT imagine it is a)comfortable, b) practical or c)healthy for her.
> JMO of course, but wow..... (in case you haven't guessed, not a fan of that big...)
> C_O_M, glad you didn't give in to that for sure! You have the right attitude IMO.!


To be clear my husband didn’t ask, suggest, or even hint that he wanted me to get breast implants. It was all me. I saw his porn interests (bra busters!) and habits and his lack of interest in me sexually and did the (flawed) math…. 2+2 = ( . Y . ) 80085!!!!

It’s not his fault. He can’t help what he’s attracted to anymore than I can help not being it. 

Anyway, I don’t want to talk about my fustercluck marriage. I just wanted to clarify in case it seemed like he had pressured me. He didn’t, he never would.

Let’s get back to Tittay Talk!

For the record I <3 tig ol bitties, but when I was contemplating getting my gals enhanced, I wasn’t considering gallon sized jugs, I was thinking about a C/D. I have two good friends who have huge tracts of land (DDD, E, F ???, idk, but their cups definitely runneth over!) and while I think they look fab, they’ve shared that it ain’t all tits and jiggles. 

They both have bad chronic neck/back pain, deep grooves in their shoulders from their boulder holders, and the unwanted attention they’ve gotten due to their massive mammaries has been difficult to deal with at times (for one more than the other).

One really hates her breasts and would get them reduced and lifted if $$ and surgical risks weren’t a factor. She started developing early (age 10) and they’ve negatively affected her self-esteem to the point that she constantly slouches and hunches over them, wears loose baggy clothes, and won’t even wear scoop or v-neck shirts.

My other friend is like a delicious extra thicc milkshake and loves her juggernauts. She holds her head high, shoulders back, and struts her considerable stuff, which is awesome, she’s beautiful.

They both have loving husbands who adore and worship them and their bods (lucky *****es!!), but for the one who hates her boobs…it doesn’t affect how she views herself at all. Her body image issues and insecurities deeply impact her and their sex life.

Which I totally understand. I would support her wholeheartedly if she ever decided to have surgery. It’s not about her husband, vanity, or societal pressure…it’s about her happiness.


----------



## BioFury

Curse of Millhaven said:


> To be clear my husband didn’t ask, suggest, or even hint that he wanted me to get breast implants. It was all me. I saw his porn interests (bra busters!) and habits and his lack of interest in me sexually and did the (flawed) math…. 2+2 = ( . Y . ) 80085!!!!
> 
> It’s not his fault. He can’t help what he’s attracted to anymore than I can help not being it.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t want to talk about my fustercluck marriage. I just wanted to clarify in case it seemed like he had pressured me. He didn’t, he never would.
> 
> Let’s get back to Tittay Talk!
> 
> For the record I <3 tig ol bitties, but when I was contemplating getting my gals enhanced, I wasn’t considering gallon sized jugs, I was thinking about a C/D. I have two good friends who have huge tracts of land (DDD, E, F ???, idk, but their cups definitely runneth over!) and while I think they look fab, they’ve shared that it ain’t all tits and jiggles.
> 
> They both have bad chronic neck/back pain, deep grooves in their shoulders from their boulder holders, and the unwanted attention they’ve gotten due to their massive mammaries has been difficult to deal with at times (for one more than the other).
> 
> One really hates her breasts and would get them reduced and lifted if $$ and surgical risks weren’t a factor. She started developing early (age 10) and they’ve negatively affected her self-esteem to the point that she constantly slouches and hunches over them, wears loose baggy clothes, and won’t even wear scoop or v-neck shirts.
> 
> My other friend is like a delicious extra thicc milkshake and loves her juggernauts. She holds her head high, shoulders back, and struts her considerable stuff, which is awesome, she’s beautiful.
> 
> They both have loving husbands who adore and worship them and their bods (lucky *****es!!), but for the one who hates her boobs…it doesn’t affect how she views herself at all. Her body image issues and insecurities deeply impact her and their sex life.
> 
> Which I totally understand. I would support her wholeheartedly if she ever decided to have surgery. It’s not about her husband, vanity, or societal pressure…it’s about her happiness.


Lol, fustercluck.

You should be a writer.


----------



## heartsbeating

I feel lame that I don’t know this but I gotta ask... what’s the pencil test? Ha ha


----------



## Andy1001

heartsbeating said:


> I feel lame that I don’t know this but I gotta ask... what’s the pencil test? Ha ha


I know this !
Take off your bra and put a pencil under your breasts. If your breasts hold the pencil in place then you’ve failed the test.


----------



## ConanHub

Andy1001 said:


> I know this !
> Take off your bra and put a pencil under your breasts. If your breasts hold the pencil in place then you’ve failed the test.


My great grandmother could have held a baby in place under each one.


----------



## Diana7

Curse of Millhaven said:


> To be clear my husband didn’t ask, suggest, or even hint that he wanted me to get breast implants. It was all me. I saw his porn interests (bra busters!) and habits and his lack of interest in me sexually and did the (flawed) math…. 2+2 = ( . Y . ) 80085!!!!
> 
> It’s not his fault. He can’t help what he’s attracted to anymore than I can help not being it.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t want to talk about my fustercluck marriage. I just wanted to clarify in case it seemed like he had pressured me. He didn’t, he never would.
> 
> Let’s get back to Tittay Talk!
> 
> For the record I <3 tig ol bitties, but when I was contemplating getting my gals enhanced, I wasn’t considering gallon sized jugs, I was thinking about a C/D. I have two good friends who have huge tracts of land (DDD, E, F ???, idk, but their cups definitely runneth over!) and while I think they look fab, they’ve shared that it ain’t all tits and jiggles.
> 
> They both have bad chronic neck/back pain, deep grooves in their shoulders from their boulder holders, and the unwanted attention they’ve gotten due to their massive mammaries has been difficult to deal with at times (for one more than the other).
> 
> One really hates her breasts and would get them reduced and lifted if $$ and surgical risks weren’t a factor. She started developing early (age 10) and they’ve negatively affected her self-esteem to the point that she constantly slouches and hunches over them, wears loose baggy clothes, and won’t even wear scoop or v-neck shirts.
> 
> My other friend is like a delicious extra thicc milkshake and loves her juggernauts. She holds her head high, shoulders back, and struts her considerable stuff, which is awesome, she’s beautiful.
> 
> They both have loving husbands who adore and worship them and their bods (lucky *****es!!), but for the one who hates her boobs…it doesn’t affect how she views herself at all. Her body image issues and insecurities deeply impact her and their sex life.
> 
> Which I totally understand. I would support her wholeheartedly if she ever decided to have surgery. It’s not about her husband, vanity, or societal pressure…it’s about her happiness.


Your husband doesn't have to feed his fantasies by using porn.

You say that it doesn't affect how she sees herself, and then go on to say that it deeply affects her and her sex life. Isn't that contradictory?


----------



## Diana7

uhtred said:


> People are completely free to do what they wish with their own bodies. I just hope that they understand the risks involved in the surgery. (My wife decided not to have a breast badly distorted by cancer surgery reconstructed because of the surgery risks).


Your wife is very sensible. People have died having cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Diana7

Andy1001 said:


> I know this !
> Take off your bra and put a pencil under your breasts. If your breasts hold the pencil in place then you’ve failed the test.


Unless you have very tiny breasts then I would guess that most women would fail this test.


----------



## notmyjamie

Diana7 said:


> Unless you have very tiny breasts then I would guess that most women would fail this test.



Not necessarily...it's all about how they hang or not, as the case may be. I'm a D cup and I pass the pencil test with flying colors! My running joke is that before my reduction not only did I fail the pencil test, I could have held a 64 pack of crayons under my breasts. And while it's a joke, it's also true. 

This thread is making me want to bake a cake for my surgeon. I have great boobs now. I never, ever thought I'd look in the mirror and like what I saw. I get lots of attention for them but it's a good attention if that makes sense. Men appreciate them quietly...not obnoxiously. And most of the women in my life are jealous of them. After years of hating myself this feels pretty good. I didn't do it for that, I did it for the back issues, but the new look is a definite perk I am loving.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

My wife talks about this. She's modestly endowed (32B, which grew to 34C while breastfeeding, and then back again). No interest in augmentation, just a lift as she misses their former perkiness. 

Personally, I'm not keen. I don't know why anyone would voluntarily go under the knife for something purely cosmetic and totally unnecessary.

As far as I'm concerned, she has the world's only pair of perfect breasts, because they are the only breasts attached to her.


----------



## Andy1001

Diana7 said:


> Unless you have very tiny breasts then I would guess that most women would fail this test.


My wife has had two children and she can pass the pencil test. I should add that she’s the fittest person I’ve ever met.


----------



## jlg07

notmyjamie said:


> Not necessarily...it's all about how they hang or not, as the case may be. I'm a D cup and I pass the pencil test with flying colors! My running joke is that before my reduction not only did I fail the pencil test, I could have held a 64 pack of crayons under my breasts. And while it's a joke, it's also true.
> 
> This thread is making me want to bake a cake for my surgeon. I have great boobs now. I never, ever thought I'd look in the mirror and like what I saw. I get lots of attention for them but it's a good attention if that makes sense. Men appreciate them quietly...not obnoxiously. And most of the women in my life are jealous of them. After years of hating myself this feels pretty good. I didn't do it for that, I did it for the back issues, but the new look is *a definite perk* I am loving.


Ok, now THAT's just redundant -- if you pass the pencil test, of COURSE you have "perk"! :grin2: (sorry I couldn't resist.. )


----------



## heartsbeating

Hold up, so what is considered as 'passing' the pencil test?










I got lost somewhere between crayons, failing and passing, and Curse's highly amusing posts about tittays haha.


----------



## heartsbeating

Curse of Millhaven said:


> My left little gal is the good twin, she’s perky, happy, gets all A’s, and is the pretty one. My right boob is the evil twin…she’s my party tit and kinda out of control and wonky, sullen, and a little droopy.


You make me laugh... hands-down, post of the YEAR!




Curse of Millhaven said:


> Anyway, @Spicy, I support you in whatever you decide to do; I wish you health and confidence either way.
> 
> Have to say too, no matter what path you take your breasts will be awesome. Real ones, "fake" ones, XXL, XL, L, medium, small, ****-eyed lazy boob, high and tight, low and tie 'em in a bow, fraternal/identical twins, whatevs...boobies are beautiful and I'm a big fan.


And back to Spicy, couldn't agree more with this sentiment.


----------



## notmyjamie

heartsbeating said:


> Hold up, so what is considered as 'passing' the pencil test?


You pass the pencil test if you can't hold a pencil under your breast. So you put a pencil under your breast and let go. If it falls to the floor you've passed as that means the breasts are lifted and perky. If it stays it means the breasts are sagging down a bit.


----------



## Diana7

notmyjamie said:


> You pass the pencil test if you can't hold a pencil under your breast. So you put a pencil under your breast and let go. If it falls to the floor you've passed as that means the breasts are lifted and perky. If it stays it means the breasts are sagging down a bit.


Gravity will usually get its way in the end even if people have breast implants/uplift surgery of some sort, so cant see this as a fail or pass. Depends on how people see themselves. 
I am sort of not a fail and not a pass, can just about hold one pencil for a short time but I doubt it would stay there for long. Boobs vary greatly in size and shape.


----------



## Diana7

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> My wife talks about this. She's modestly endowed (32B, which grew to 34C while breastfeeding, and then back again). No interest in augmentation, just a lift as she misses their former perkiness.
> 
> Personally, I'm not keen. I don't know why anyone would voluntarily go under the knife for something purely cosmetic and totally unnecessary.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, she has the world's only pair of perfect breasts, because they are the only breasts attached to her.


My husband feels the same. I wish all husband's were like this. :smile2:


----------



## notmyjamie

Diana7 said:


> Gravity will usually get its way in the end even if people have breast implants/uplift surgery of some sort, so cant see this as a fail or pass. Depends on how people see themselves.
> I am sort of not a fail and not a pass, can just about hold one pencil for a short time but I doubt it would stay there for long. Boobs vary greatly in size and shape.


It's meant to be funny, not really taken seriously. (at least I hope so!!) There are all kinds of boobs and for every type, there's a guy out there who loves them like that!! I just happen to like mine better the way they are now. :smile2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

In my boob loving exh’s opinion, you only pass the pencil test with an A+ if you can hold more than 2 pencils under each one at a time for over a minute.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aZx5zfkG6oU


----------



## notmyjamie

Faithful Wife said:


> In my boob loving exh’s opinion, you only pass the pencil test with an A+ if you can hold more than 2 pencils under each one at a time for over a minute.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aZx5zfkG6oU



LOL...man oh man can I relate to this!!!!!!!!!!! :surprise:


----------



## pastasauce79

Cosmetic plastic surgery is very common where I come from.

One of my cousins, who I have a very close relationship with, has big boobs (I mean huge) and she had a breast lift a few years ago. She's very happy with the results. One of my best friends from HS got a C cup breast implants and they look really good on her (she's thin and short.) 

Most of my female friends have had something done, boob jobs, nose jobs, tummy tucks, etc. They are waiting for me to get something done, but I'm not into that, yet. Maybe in a few years I'll get the whole package (eyes, nose, breasts, belly) so my husband can get his own hot Latina! Lol! He hates the idea of me having anything done. 

I'm not opposed to plastic surgery, but it's not good when it doesn't look good on people, (facelifts that look creepy, huge watermelon boobs, etc.) Plastic surgery should make you look and feel better, not the opposite.

Look for a good surgeon with lots of experience. 

Good luck!!


----------



## uhtred

There has been some discussion of "risks". Does anyone have statistics on the risk of serious complication?


----------



## wild jade

I failed (or passed, thank you @Faithful Wife's exh) the pencil test ever since I was a 14 year old girl. Back then I used to hate my breasts -- they made me feel self-conscious, dumpy, ugly, I had to wear a stupid bra and couldn't find any clothes that would fit me properly. To me, they were just these useless and uncomfortable meat sacks hanging off what was otherwise a fit and decent body. I wanted so badly to lop them off.

I didn't though, mostly because I hate doctors more than I hated my own body.

Only later I realized just how many women there are, women I was jealous of, out there hating their own bodies, wishing they had larger breasts, getting implants to make it happen. They were jealous of *me*. WTF, I thought. 

Even later still, I realized that my body ain't actually that bad after all. And if you don't like how I look, well, just turn your head and go look at something else.


----------



## Ed3n

I've had breast reduction surgery. My breasts were not what I would consider to be massive (38 DD when I was 123lbs of lean muscle) but they were to big for my body type, and (at-one-time) very active lifestyle.

I trained, and competed on, horses professionally (jumping, dressage, and eventually Western), raced dirty bikes and quads, sparred (kickboxing) at least 3 days a week, etc. I was extremely active, and larger breasts hampered my physical abilities because they caused too much pain.

I am also prone to cysts (many of which are very big; like the size of a ping pong ball), and have fibrous breast tissue, thanks to PCOS. I opted for comfort over size, and have never regretted my decision to reduce "the girls" to a well-formed 38C.


----------



## DieCastRN

Spicy said:


> Men:
> 
> What are your feelings on breast lift, or implants or both? Has your W or GF considered or done this? Would you want them to?
> 
> Basically, I’m open to hear any and all of the discussion on this.


My feelings on breast lifts, implants, or both would really be based on how SHE feels about them. If she wants them and they'll make her happier, why not? 

I wouldn't push her either way and it would really be entirely dependent on her. I'd support her with whatever decision the made. 

I can't imagine being a guy and telling a partner to get a life of implants or to not get a life or implants.


----------



## Elizabeth001

DieCastRN said:


> My feelings on breast lifts, implants, or both would really be based on how SHE feels about them. If she wants them and they'll make her happier, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't push her either way and it would really be entirely dependent on her. I'd support her with whatever decision the made.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine being a guy and telling a partner to get a life of implants or to not get a life or implants.




Good post. You’re basically saying don’t judge unless you’ve walked a mile in someone’s shoes and to value an individual’s choice of free will. 

I doubt I will get an amen from the church lady 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

Elizabeth001 said:


> DieCastRN said:
> 
> 
> 
> My feelings on breast lifts, implants, or both would really be based on how SHE feels about them. If she wants them and they'll make her happier, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't push her either way and it would really be entirely dependent on her. I'd support her with whatever decision the made.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine being a guy and telling a partner to get a life of implants or to not get a life or implants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post. You’re basically saying don’t judge unless you’ve walked a mile in someone’s shoes and to value an individual’s choice of free will.
> 
> I doubt I will get an amen from the church lady <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a>
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Amen!

You get one from me at least,


----------



## Faithful Wife

wild jade said:


> I failed (or passed, thank you @Faithful Wife's exh) the pencil test ever since I was a 14 year old girl. Back then I used to hate my breasts -- they made me feel self-conscious, dumpy, ugly, I had to wear a stupid bra and couldn't find any clothes that would fit me properly. To me, they were just these useless and uncomfortable meat sacks hanging off what was otherwise a fit and decent body. I wanted so badly to lop them off.
> 
> I didn't though, mostly because I hate doctors more than I hated my own body.
> 
> Only later I realized just how many women there are, women I was jealous of, out there hating their own bodies, wishing they had larger breasts, getting implants to make it happen. They were jealous of *me*. WTF, I thought.
> 
> Even later still, I realized that my body ain't actually that bad after all. And if you don't like how I look, well, just turn your head and go look at something else.


Same.

I never felt my breasts were beautiful until my exh made it so clear to me. 

Men have different tastes (as do women) so I learned finally that mah boobs were exactly the preference for some men and that those men are the ones I should partner with.

I can’t be with someone long term if they don’t love mah boobies, or if they are meh about boobs in general. I can hang with them for a bit and focus on other things.

But in the long run, my breasts are very important to my sex life, my womanhood, and my self love. If I meet a guy who isn’t dying to get under my shirt, I know he’s not the guy for me.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Ed3n said:


> I've had breast reduction surgery. My breasts were not what I would consider to be massive (38 DD when I was 123lbs of lean muscle) but they were to big for my body type, and (at-one-time) very active lifestyle.
> 
> I trained, and competed on, horses professionally (jumping, dressage, and eventually Western), raced dirty bikes and quads, sparred (kickboxing) at least 3 days a week, etc. I was extremely active, and larger breasts hampered my physical abilities because they caused too much pain.
> 
> I am also prone to cysts (many of which are very big; like the size of a ping pong ball), and have fibrous breast tissue, thanks to PCOS. I opted for comfort over size, and have never regretted my decision to reduce "the girls" to a well-formed 38C.




(Sarcasm coming)

But don’t you think that your husband would love you no matter how much pain and inconvenience you endured? Come on...you’re missing your opportunity to be a martyr. 

Emotional pain/physical pain...meh...it’s all the same and it’s really all about your husband & Jezus. It’s all really in your mind & you could get over it with some Zoloft & a good therapist. You care too much about what other people think and how dare you take the risk? 

(End sarcasm)

Whew! I feel better now.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

Elizabeth001 said:


> Ed3n said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had breast reduction surgery. My breasts were not what I would consider to be massive (38 DD when I was 123lbs of lean muscle) but they were to big for my body type, and (at-one-time) very active lifestyle.
> 
> I trained, and competed on, horses professionally (jumping, dressage, and eventually Western), raced dirty bikes and quads, sparred (kickboxing) at least 3 days a week, etc. I was extremely active, and larger breasts hampered my physical abilities because they caused too much pain.
> 
> I am also prone to cysts (many of which are very big; like the size of a ping pong ball), and have fibrous breast tissue, thanks to PCOS. I opted for comfort over size, and have never regretted my decision to reduce "the girls" to a well-formed 38C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sarcasm coming)
> 
> But don’t you think that your husband would love you no matter how much pain and inconvenience you endured? Come on...you’re missing your opportunity to be a martyr.
> 
> Emotional pain/physical pain...meh...it’s all the same and it’s really all about your husband & Jezus. It’s all really in your mind & you could get over it with some Zoloft & a good therapist. You care too much about what other people think and how dare you take the risk?
> 
> (End sarcasm)
> 
> Whew! I feel better now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Your inbox is full, darlin.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Faithful Wife said:


> Your inbox is full, darlin.




I emptied it. Thanks FW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Diana7 said:


> You say that it doesn't affect how she sees herself, and then go on to say that it deeply affects her and her sex life. Isn't that contradictory?


I don’t think so, but maybe I didn’t articulate it well. I was trying to convey that even tho my friend’s husband adores her, loves her body (including her tig ol bitties), and tells her how beautiful she is it doesn’t impact how she sees herself. She still hates her very large breasts and how they make her feel (physically and mentally), and her issues do affect their sex life. 

In our deep dive girl talk sessions (where we get _into _it), she’s shared some really painful, intimate stuff with me and it breaks my heart. I love her dearly; she’s one of my closest friends, we’ve known each other since we were 14 and have been through some serious isht together. 

I do my best to encourage, support, and lift her up as much as I can (like a good bra haha!), but I also completely understand where she’s coming from. I have similar issues and she feels the same way about me. She recently told me “I just wish you loved yourself as much as I love you.” (Makes me misty-eyed just writing that.)

Like I said, if she ever decides to have surgery to reduce/lift her breasts (which also cause her significant neck/back pain besides negatively impacting her self-esteem), I would wholeheartedly support her. Even tho I think she’s wonderful as is, I’m not in her head/body bearing her pain and discomfort. It’s not about how I view her, or her husband, or anyone else’s influence, opinions, or judgment. It’s about her, how she feels, and her well-being.

And the “pencil test” is just a silly thing another friend (who had absolutely perfect Dairy Queens) had told me about cuz I was complaining about my sad lil milk duds. She was trying to make me feel better by pointing out the one positive about my small boobs. I try to remember that when I’m hating on them. That’s all. It wasn’t meant to be serious, negative, or a divisive issue. I’m sorry if anyone took it that way.

Anyway, I hope this answers your question and isn’t “contradictory”. If it is, well, I guess it’s cuz we humans are complicated, fallible, paradoxical beings. We’re beautifully flawed, perfectly imperfect, and incredibly strong in our honest vulnerability. And what we each feel and do may not make sense to others, but there is incredible communion and grace to be found in trying to understand and support one another.

Even if we can't agree on everything, I hope we can all at least acknowledge that boobs are pretty awesome.


----------



## heartsbeating

Curse of Millhaven said:


> And the “pencil test” is just a silly thing another friend (who had absolutely perfect Dairy Queens) had told me about cuz I was complaining about my sad lil milk duds. She was trying to make me feel better by pointing out the one positive about my small boobs. I try to remember that when I’m hating on them. That’s all. It wasn’t meant to be serious, negative, or a divisive issue. I’m sorry if anyone took it that way.


I took it as a bit of silly fun.. I'm sure most did! When Andy responded with 'I know this one!'... it made me chuckle. 
And, turns out we do actually have a pencil in this bat-cave. Who knew?! 

Sometimes we take out of a thread what we want to... what I've seen in this thread is the sharing of views why/why not as asked by Spicy, yet also support and a love for various boob shapes and sizes, and individual choice.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

heartsbeating said:


> I took it as a bit of silly fun.. I'm sure most did! When Andy responded with 'I know this one!'... it made me chuckle.
> And, turns out we do actually have a pencil in this bat-cave. Who knew?!
> 
> Sometimes we take out of a thread what we want to... what I've seen in this thread is the sharing of views why/why not as asked by Spicy, yet also support and a love for various boob shapes and sizes, and individual choice.


I’m glad you took it as a lighthearted bit of fun. Just seemed like some ladies were taking it in a way I hadn’t intended and were focusing on the pass/fail aspect of it. So I felt the need to apologize cuz I don’t want any woman to think I’m suggesting her boobs “fail” in any way. I <3 tittays.

And I fail spectacularly at just about everything, it figures the one thing I can pass with flying colors is cuz of my lacking lil ladies lol.

I think we all just do the best we can with what we’ve got (even if we ain’t got a lot…like me haha!) and do what we can to put our best foot (and boob!) forward. 

I hate on them but honestly my little funbags have been good for some hilariously awkward moments that make me LOL at myself, which is always awesome. 

Like the time I really wanted some big tit energy to power me through an important workday, so I got those “chicken cutlet” silicone insert thingies and stuffed them in my pushup bra hoping for a boost in confidence. 

Well, those cutlets wanted to be free-range chicken instead and escaped their cages and started roaming. Here I am in a big meeting terrified that my chicken cutlets are gonna fly the coop at any moment and fall out in front of everyone! Hahaha **** that sucked.

Anyway, boobs are fun. I hope @Spicy gets what she needs from this thread. I'm really glad she made it so we can all discuss our love, issues, and sometimes complicated relationship with our breast friends.


----------



## heartsbeating

Gosh, you really make me laugh... rolling on from work and boobs... I was wearing a new dress and my (female) colleague was complimenting this, and keen to feel the material. She stroked my left breast commenting on the fabric, then stood like a deer in headlights and said, 'oh God, did I just do that? I just felt your boob, I don't know what came over me, don't report me to HR..!' We were both laughing. I replied, 'You could have at least bought me a drink first!' She said, 'Why didn't I just go for the bottom part of the dress (to feel the fabric) like a normal person?' It's become a joke between us now when she compliments my other dresses, that she'll resist touching my boobs.


----------



## Diana7

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I don’t think so, but maybe I didn’t articulate it well. I was trying to convey that even tho my friend’s husband adores her, loves her body (including her tig ol bitties), and tells her how beautiful she is it doesn’t impact how she sees herself. She still hates her very large breasts and how they make her feel (physically and mentally), and her issues do affect their sex life.
> 
> In our deep dive girl talk sessions (where we get _into _it), she’s shared some really painful, intimate stuff with me and it breaks my heart. I love her dearly; she’s one of my closest friends, we’ve known each other since we were 14 and have been through some serious isht together.
> 
> I do my best to encourage, support, and lift her up as much as I can (like a good bra haha!), but I also completely understand where she’s coming from. I have similar issues and she feels the same way about me. She recently told me “I just wish you loved yourself as much as I love you.” (Makes me misty-eyed just writing that.)
> 
> Like I said, if she ever decides to have surgery to reduce/lift her breasts (which also cause her significant neck/back pain besides negatively impacting her self-esteem), I would wholeheartedly support her. Even tho I think she’s wonderful as is, I’m not in her head/body bearing her pain and discomfort. It’s not about how I view her, or her husband, or anyone else’s influence, opinions, or judgment. It’s about her, how she feels, and her well-being.
> 
> And the “pencil test” is just a silly thing another friend (who had absolutely perfect Dairy Queens) had told me about cuz I was complaining about my sad lil milk duds. She was trying to make me feel better by pointing out the one positive about my small boobs. I try to remember that when I’m hating on them. That’s all. It wasn’t meant to be serious, negative, or a divisive issue. I’m sorry if anyone took it that way.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this answers your question and isn’t “contradictory”. If it is, well, I guess it’s cuz we humans are complicated, fallible, paradoxical beings. We’re beautifully flawed, perfectly imperfect, and incredibly strong in our honest vulnerability. And what we each feel and do may not make sense to others, but there is incredible communion and grace to be found in trying to understand and support one another.
> 
> Even if we can't agree on everything, I hope we can all at least acknowledge that boobs are pretty awesome.


I agree with your friend, I do wish that we could all like and love ourselves as we are and not feel the need to have these cosmetic procedures done. 

To my mind though there is a big difference between those who have plastic surgery due to medical issues(as would be your friends case as she has lots of pain and discomfort) to those who get unnecessary cosmetic surgery that isn't needed for any sort of medical reason. Another example is a women having had breast cancer causing her to have had a breast removed, her having a reconstruction is plastic surgery not cosmetic surgery.
Cosmetic surgery is anything that isn't needed medically.


----------



## notmyjamie

Diana7 said:


> I agree with your friend, I do wish that we could all like and love ourselves as we are and not feel the need to have these cosmetic procedures done.
> 
> To my mind though there is a big difference between those who have plastic surgery due to medical issues(as would be your friends case as she has lots of pain and discomfort) to those who get unnecessary cosmetic surgery that isn't needed for any sort of medical reason. Another example is a women having had breast cancer causing her to have had a breast removed, her having a reconstruction is plastic surgery not cosmetic surgery.
> Cosmetic surgery is anything that isn't needed medically.


For some women, the psychological effects of hating their body so much can be so bad it becomes a medical issue. In a case like that, I think plastic surgery can help quite a bit and may just be worth the risk. I don't think this applies to a lot of women but there are some out there that this would definitely be the case.


----------



## lucy999

AandM said:


> "I Can't stand it! I know PPO planned it,
> I gotta set this straight, this is Silicone-Gate...
> Yo-yo-yo this is decolletage!"


That was REALLY good!


----------



## lucy999

heartsbeating said:


> She stroked my left breast commenting on the fabric, then stood like a deer in headlights and said, 'oh God, did I just do that? I just felt your boob, I don't know what came over me, don't report me to HR..!' We were both laughing. I replied, 'You could have at least bought me a drink first!' She said, 'Why didn't I just go for the bottom part of the dress (to feel the fabric) like a normal person?'


I am your coworker! :surprise:


----------



## wild jade

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I’m glad you took it as a lighthearted bit of fun. Just seemed like some ladies were taking it in a way I hadn’t intended and were focusing on the pass/fail aspect of it. So I felt the need to apologize cuz I don’t want any woman to think I’m suggesting her boobs “fail” in any way. I <3 tittays.


I responded the way I did, not because of your posts, or thinking that you were judging, but because the pencil test was an actual thing back in my days. A thing used by immature little boys to shame and humiliate girls like myself. 

These little tests, the thigh gap test, the sheet of paper test, the pencil test, are all too common little double-edged swords. They can be used to reassure, as your friend did for you, but also as weapons to make women hate their own bodies even more than they already do.

It's not on you. For me it's just worth celebrating that different people have different criteria for what "passes" and what "fails"


----------



## AandM

lucy999 said:


> That was REALLY good!


:wink2:


----------



## Young at Heart

Spicy said:


> Men:
> 
> What are your feelings on breast lift, or implants or both? Has your W or GF considered or done this? Would you want them to?
> 
> Basically, I’m open to hear any and all of the discussion on this.


On the one hand, it is her body and if it would appeal to her, then it is her choice. I would never pressure a woman to do such a thing. I do know lots of women with body self-image problems and it is their own personal demon driving them.

I think a better set of questions would be about labiaplasty surgery, liposuction or face lifts? There are lots of things women do to themselves.

My feelings would be to tell them that I think they are beautiful as they are. I would urge them to get some individual counseling prior to arranging for surgery. If it is an informed decision, I would support her.


----------



## Joanne24

I also had a problem with breasts. I was always overweight, and when I lost weight, my breasts sagged. I had to have breast surgery in a clinic and it helped me a lot! My breasts look awesome now even after 4 years and i'm really satisfied. I was operated at a really awesome plastic surgeon center in seattle. The surgeons were very polite and kind and really interested in their job. The operation was successful. The recovery also went well and fast without any complications. So, if anyone wants to do a plastic surgery you can find all information you need here Breast Augmentation in Seattle | Seattle Plastic Surgery


----------



## heartsbeating

@Spicy ...did you end up looking into this further?


----------



## Spicy

heartsbeating said:


> @Spicy ...did you end up looking into this further?


I’m still debating. I think I might do something next year.


----------



## ConanHub

I'm sorry if I missed it but how does hubby feel about it?


----------



## GC1234

Honestly, if it's something you want to do, like it'll make you happy/fill out clothes better, go for it.


----------



## C.C. says ...

When men here say that they like their woman’s breasts just like they are, I find myself wondering if they _really_ mean it. I don’t know why. Jaded, I guess. But if they do mean it ... yeay 

I wouldn’t get breast implants because I like mine ok and I’d be terrified that something would go wrong and they’d come out awful, ya know? Plus, I couldn’t bear to lose any nipple sensitivity. Just couldn’t bear it. * shudder *

Does that happen only with a certain kind of implant or style of surgery? Or not at all? Or often or what?

P.S. yes, I definitely think that if a woman will feel better about herself then she should do what makes her happy.


----------



## Elizabeth001

C.C. says ... said:


> When men here say that they like their woman’s breasts just like they are, I find myself wondering if they _really_ mean it. I don’t know why. Jaded, I guess. But if they do mean it ... yeay
> 
> I wouldn’t get breast implants because I like mine ok and I’d be terrified that something would go wrong and they’d come out awful, ya know? Plus, I couldn’t bear to lose any nipple sensitivity. Just couldn’t bear it. * shudder *
> 
> Does that happen only with a certain kind of implant or style of surgery? Or not at all? Or often or what?
> 
> P.S. yes, I definitely think that if a woman will feel better about herself then she should do what makes her happy.


I was worried about that and it does happen sometimes. Not to me, thank goodness! I had some numb areas during the first year but everything went back to normal. Woot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.C. says ...

Elizabeth001 said:


> I was worried about that and it does happen sometimes. Not to me, thank goodness! I had some numb areas during the first year but everything went back to normal. Woot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woot indeed !


----------



## jlg07

C.C. says ... said:


> When men here say that they like their woman’s breasts just like they are, I find myself wondering if they _really_ mean it. I don’t know why. Jaded, I guess. But if they do mean it ... yeay
> 
> I wouldn’t get breast implants because I like mine ok and I’d be terrified that something would go wrong and they’d come out awful, ya know? Plus, I couldn’t bear to lose any nipple sensitivity. Just couldn’t bear it. * shudder *
> 
> Does that happen only with a certain kind of implant or style of surgery? Or not at all? Or often or what?
> 
> P.S. yes, I definitely think that if a woman will feel better about herself then she should do what makes her happy.


Well, I know I mean it. To me the person INSIDE the boobs matters far more than the boobs. Look, everyone ages. At some point, they will age, and sag, and.... like everything else does. I don't think I would find a 60 or 70 year old woman with ginormous boobs that stand upright at all attractive. It would be great if all men and women could have great self-esteem so none of this would be required, but....

I CAN understand this is the case of reconstructive surgery.


----------



## Elizabeth001

C.C. says ... said:


> Woot indeed !


More like ( . )( . )

Hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Girl_power

This is a random thought but it amazes me some of these transgenders women (who were male) have such amazing breast implants and they look so natural! Some trans women look so feminine. 
I figure If they can put implants in a man and make them look natural, maybe I should bite the bullet and get my boobs done.


----------



## Spicy

ConanHub said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it but how does hubby feel about it?


He is in the exact same camp as you Conan. He likes me the way I am, but is supportive and understanding that I may want an improvement.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Spicy said:


> He is in the exact same camp as you Conan. He likes me the way I am, but is supportive and understanding that I may want an improvement.


That is a great thing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hinterdir

Spicy said:


> I would like to talk about breast surgery. Not necessarily about reconstructive (post cancer or injury). Elective surgery. In the realm of “My boobs are too saggy” “My boobs are too big” “My boobs are too small” etc.
> 
> Ladies:
> 
> For those who would like to share.
> 1. Have you had a breast lift, implants or anything to surgically improve the looks of your breasts?
> 
> Would you care to share what you had done, and how it turned out? What reasons did you have for doing it?
> 
> 2. If you haven’t had any, and money wasn’t a deterrent, would you ever have breast improvement surgery? Why or why not?
> 
> Men:
> 
> What are your feelings on breast lift, or implants or both? Has your W or GF considered or done this? Would you want them to?
> 
> Basically, I’m open to hear any and all of the discussion on this.


I'd be against it. 
I'm not a fan of cosmetic surgery....doing it for vain reasons...nothing is necessary, one just wants to alter their body for vanity (not cleft pallet repairs or reconstructions after mutilating surgeries or injuries)
and I'm not a fan of my spouse offering up her intimate parts to surgeons to cut on and permanently alter. 

Not a fan. I wouldn't be supportive at all. 
I wouldn't support any big alteration to who I wanted to marry....no tattoos, no extreme piercings or altering surgeries. 
Not a fan of bait and switches.


----------



## Rob_1

Have you ever seen a woman that got old and didn't need to eventually have them removed? Is not pretty to see two bumps covered by hanging skin. If you don't love yourself just the way you are nobody will. That's what I think about it. Besides medically necessary, if it ain't broken don't try to fix it.


----------



## Girl_power

Rob_1 said:


> Have you ever seen a woman that got old and didn't need to eventually have them removed? Is not pretty to see two bumps covered by hanging skin. If you don't love yourself just the way you are nobody will. That's what I think about it. Besides medically necessary, if it ain't broken don't try to fix it.


At that point who cares lol.


----------



## Mr.Married

Off topic:

My wife tried $4000 worth of cool sculpting.

Don’t bother.... it was a waste of money


----------



## Elizabeth001

Rob_1 said:


> Have you ever seen a woman that got old and didn't need to eventually have them removed? Is not pretty to see two bumps covered by hanging skin. If you don't love yourself just the way you are nobody will. That's what I think about it. Besides medically necessary, if it ain't broken don't try to fix it.


Have you ever seen an old man with his nut sack hanging down to his knees? It ain’t pretty either. Bet my tits will look better 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hinterdir

Elizabeth001 said:


> Have you ever seen an old man with his nut sack hanging down to his knees? It ain’t pretty either. Bet my tits will look better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You mean fake....plastic beach balls.


----------



## Rob_1

Elizabeth001 said:


> Have you ever seen an old man with his nut sack hanging down to his knees? It ain’t pretty either. Bet my tits will look better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No never. Men don't have bull's ball for them to be able to hang to the knees, but a lot women do have udders that do hang down almost to the belly bottom.


----------



## Girl_power

Rob_1 said:


> No never. Men don't have bull's ball for them to be able to hang to the knees, but a lot women do have udders that do hang down almost to the belly bottom.


Yes and these women are women with natural large breasts. 
Aging is aging, It’s a privilege to do it.


----------



## Rob_1

Girl_power said:


> Yes and these women are women with natural large breasts.
> Aging is aging, It’s a privilege to do it.


yes, but in this tread we're not talking about natural, we're talking breast implants that are just a cosmetic aren't we? I said that because the post about males ball hanging to their knees, so I gave a comparison.
The point in this tread is the OP ask opinion about performing elective surgery, including breast implants for small breasts. You can do whatever you want it's your body, but if you are seeking favorable opinions, I can tell you that most men in this planet don't want their significant other to do it, because, first, no matter what you say, most boob jobs that include an implant look terrible, you can tell that they are not natural, and that's one of the reason most men don't like it; although there's a segment of males that they do, but normally those guys have a skew view of females. Also, that stupid self serving justification of "I'm doing it for myself" is nothing but, the cry of an insecure, with body image issues female that can't be secure on her own skin. I call it female VANITY. When the medical problems occur, that's when the cries of why did I do it start to be heard. I think that possibility should be enough deterrent to plain cosmetic breast implants when there's no medical need. My motto: if it ain't broken don't try to fix it.


----------



## Lonelylife10

I had a breast reduction/lift with small implants 3 years ago. My breast were unsymmetrical and sagging a little. I was very self-conscious in swimsuits and anything tight fitting. I couldn't wear the clothes I wanted to wear. I did it for me and it was the best decision I ever made. My breasts fit my body, not too big, but look awesome because they are round and perky. I'm so happy with my decision.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Rob_1 said:


> yes, but in this tread we're not talking about natural, we're talking breast implants that are just a cosmetic aren't we? I said that because the post about males ball hanging to their knees, so I gave a comparison.
> The point in this tread is the OP ask opinion about performing elective surgery, including breast implants for small breasts. You can do whatever you want it's your body, but if you are seeking favorable opinions, I can tell you that most men in this planet don't want their significant other to do it, because, first, no matter what you say, most boob jobs that include an implant look terrible, you can tell that they are not natural, and that's one of the reason most men don't like it; although there's a segment of males that they do, but normally those guys have a skew view of females. Also, that stupid self serving justification of "I'm doing it for myself" is nothing but, the cry of an insecure, with body image issues female that can't be secure on her own skin. I call it female VANITY. When the medical problems occur, that's when the cries of why did I do it start to be heard. I think that possibility should be enough deterrent to plain cosmetic breast implants when there's no medical need. My motto: if it ain't broken don't try to fix it.



Yep, that's one side of the argument, a bit taken to the extreme but very valid points.

All except the part painting all women as insecure, that are considering or have had breast surgery. 

Not all women are insecure that would consider cosmetic breast surgery for different reasons.


----------



## Divinely Favored

At least i know one woman who did not start cheating on her hubby after boob job. But after all ot was for reconstruction purposes. Not go get bigget tits.


----------



## barbartleus

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Divinely Favored

CharlieParker said:


> What does “it affects my sexuality” mean? Learn to use what you now have. Hint (if he’s anything like me), you need to be on all fours over him more. Droop can be hot.
> 
> More seriously I have said it’s her call but we agreed barring serious medical issues (I mean back issues or walking) she’s not doing anything. Really, it’s all good to me. (FTR, DDD but never had children.)


Damned straight on the droop over you while she is riding this 🐎. It allows me to get both wife's nipples in my mouth at same time. Drives her insane and sends her over the edge pretty quick.


----------



## Livvie

Zombie thread.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Zombie thread.


----------

